# Price for used Taurus PT911 9mm



## texasbarebow (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking to purchase a used Taurus PT911 9mm. Not sure what is a good price to pay for one that is good condition.

Anyone care to educate me on this issue?

Thanks


----------

